# Starting gym, whey protein?



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

I am starting the gym again and wanting to gain some muscle, I want to get back on protein shakes, just 100% whey protein no added crap stuff, will this help my dp/dr or worsen it at all?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

proteins are healthy, exercise is also healthy, yep, it might help your DP, could actually be your way out of it. Give it a shot.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, exercise is great. If anything the whey protein might be a benefit to your DP.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Workout until you are completely exausted, then follow it by 30 minutes of cardio. do this 5 days straight and it will be extremely hard to concentrate on DP because you'll be concentrating on your huge muscles


----------

